# role playing boundary



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

This is very "mild" but I still want to ask how men think. 

Disclaimer: I am going with h's "fantasy". He always dirty talks about a truck driver, a BBC, our mailman/UPS guy doing me...and calling me trashy names to go with it. (Yes, I like it, if only he can talk a little more imaginatively :rofl

So last night I started acting as if he was some stranger dude with a huge [email protected]@#. Again, let me state I never complain or imply inadequacy about h's size. I had said in another thread that due to ethnicity and the fact we are both petite people there are PLENTY bigger tools out there. 

But he seemed to like that. Then as he tried to lean down and kiss me I pushed him away firmly and told him I do not kiss anyone but my h. He smiled and pumped harder. 

For me it's actually not so hard to dirty talk--first, I just have to whisper in English! (I guess besides using it at work and to yell at my son, that's another good use). Second, I have a writer's creativity. 

But has anyone been offended/offended (by) your SO by role-playing too far? I'm not talking about screaming out a neighbor's name...


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

First of all, let me congratulate you for going with your husband's fantasy. It sure seemed to please him!!! Way to go!!

My wife is not into that kind of thing, but I would NEVER be offended by anything she did or said. I am the more adventurous one and I would love to do some of that. Not that she is not at all adventurous, but not in role playing. I know that is she said that to me...WOW!!!


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

My husband and I don't roleplay very often. I absolutely love it when we do, especially when the roleplay starts out on a date with dinner and wine.  But he's not much into it. Not that he doesn't like it or it makes him uncomfortable, just that it's not something that he's ever really liked. He sure likes what it does to me and, in turn, what I do to him...

I would be very offended if he pretended to have a wife during our roleplay. I'm fine with playing the ****ty stripper gone prostitue, but we always roleplay as single people. I just don't like the idea of roleplaying adulterey. It would ruin the whole experience for me. Luckily, he only likes to roleplay as if I'm the only lover he could ever have.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

My wife mentioned being a father, but what she meant was farther away from her


----------

